# Severum info



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey everyone!

My girlfriend and I are going to get some Severum's at one of our LFS's and was curious on sexing them. I have heard that the wriggles on the face that look like worms are an indication of a Male and the Female doesn't have them is this true? She is going to be trying to breed them in a 75 gal and was curious if anyone knows where to get a divider for a 75 gal and a 38 gal. I have also heard of making your own dividers and was curious if anyone know's how to do it! One the of the Severums we are looking at and wanting to buy is a red neck severum. Also the LFS only had one of them so can we breed it to Turqouise Severums? I mean it is just a color morph right? Also please tell us if there is any special requirements with breeding and keeping severums! Thanks guys!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The worm markings are a decent indicator , but like a lot of cichlids not always reliable. Best to stick to venting. The albino and gold Sevs are color morphs but otherwise the different sevs are considered seperate species. I'd try and see if the LFS will order you some more of the red necks or turquoise sev , otherwise you'll end up with hybrids.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Really? I didn't know that they were seperate species! I just thought it was a color morph! Hmmm that's frustrating! I will call them and make sure it was just one of the Red Neck Severums and see what they can do! They also had a Gold Severum but I am not sure if it was a Gold Red Neck Sev or just a regular Gold Sev. Thanks Joels Fish!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *CiChLiD LoVeR128*,

From my understanding, the different wild variants of Heros efasciatus most likely originated from a single species and developed as isolated populations, and over time developed thier different colours and paterns. The standard story of evolution.

Today they are viewed as seperate species of Severums, and not to be confused with Heros severus. The difference between the two, Severus and Efasciatus, is that;


> Efasciatus is a substrate spawner and Severus is a mouthbrooder. Efasciatus is the fish that most American hobbyists mistakenly call "Severum".


I am wondering if the Red Neck Severums on sale at your LFS are in fact Heros efasciatus sp. rotkeil. Do they look like Blair's rotty?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah the one that the LFS has does have the red bottom fin but doesn't have the red neck coloration yet. And I think it is the one because I looked it up on google and found a profile and it said rotkeil. I put "Red Neck Severum" in the search box. Oh ok! That makes it clear to me now! Thanks Deadfishfloating! I looked at the all the Heros profiles and got REALLY confused with what they had to say! But you cleared it up for me! Thanks again man! :thumb:


----------

